# looking for some catfishing bank spots in the Cincinnati area



## Meldahl Jesus (Dec 2, 2008)

Anyone wanna give up a spot?


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

Serpentine Wall...


----------



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

The public spots are well-documented. Use the search function.

Not trying to be rude but too many times particular spots are given out only to have poachers and unethical fishermen come in, fish it out and keep the catch to be sold to pay lakes while trashing the spot. A few too many bad apples have ruined the sport.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Bank fishing spots are harder & harder to fish. But here are a couple I know of around Cincinnati. On the east side of Cincinnati is Schmidt's field you can park you car next to the bank and walk a very short distance to the sandy bank. You use to be able to fish the Cincinnati Public landing and Serpentine Wall. Now the City's park service has taken it over and are working at turning the place into a city parking lot. SSo if the red's are in town or anything else is going they will be charing you to park your car there. the fee could be $10 or ore. Other times it is still free you just never know what they are doing . If you fish in the morning and leave by noon you should be O.K.

On the West side of Cincy there is so bank space by the West side ramp and it is free to park there. Next spot is Ferbanbnk dam lock wall area and up river from there on the bank to the sunken barge.
On the Ky. side of the river The point of the licking river at Newport's Taylor park On the Covington side fish after 6 P.M> so you do not have to worry about the 2hr parking limit. The problem then is the pleasure boat trffic churns thing up. I hoe this helps. Tight Lines


----------



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

nlcatfish said:


> Bank fishing spots are harder & harder to fish. But here are a couple I know of around Cincinnati. On the east side of Cincinnati is Schmidt's field you can park you car next to the bank and walk a very short distance to the sandy bank. You use to be able to fish the Cincinnati Public landing and Serpentine Wall. Now the City's park service has taken it over and are working at turning the place into a city parking lot. SSo if the red's are in town or anything else is going they will be charing you to park your car there. the fee could be $10 or ore. Other times it is still free you just never know what they are doing . If you fish in the morning and leave by noon you should be O.K.
> 
> On the West side of Cincy there is so bank space by the West side ramp and it is free to park there. Next spot is Ferbanbnk dam lock wall area and up river from there on the bank to the sunken barge.
> On the Ky. side of the river The point of the licking river at Newport's Taylor park On the Covington side fish after 6 P.M> so you do not have to worry about the 2hr parking limit. The problem then is the pleasure boat trffic churns thing up. I hoe this helps. Tight Lines


Is that boat ramp up and running again? For a while you couldn't use it, at least I never saw anyone putting in or taking out.


----------

